

DEAP is hunting dark matter - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/shh-deap-is-hunting-dark-matter

======
sanxiyn
WIMP dark matter search is nearing the end. Race for more sensitive detector
can't go on much more, because there is a fundamental limit: neutrino wall. No
one knows how to eliminate noise from neutrino, and now detectors are nearing
sensitivity enough to detect neutrino from the Sun. Since neutrino from the
Sun is the noise floor that can't be eliminated, below that _even if there is
a signal_ we can't find it.

[http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2014/02/weekend-plot-arms-
ra...](http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2014/02/weekend-plot-arms-race.html)

~~~
mapt
The _terrestrial_ search is nearing the end, but that's not necessarily the
end for all of time, just the end for a few generations of particle
physicists. We're at 1AU from the sun. Titan is at 10AU from the sun, has a
thick atmosphere to aerobrake into, has remarkably varied topography
(including pools of liquid one could submerge detectors in), and will have one
hundredth the solar neutrino flux. Neptune is at 30 AU: Add another order of
magnitude if you figure out how to work a gas giant to your ends (and a beer
on me). If you can work in vacuum there's not only Triton, but with
microgravity operations, the whole Kuiper Belt & Oort cloud out there to use
as in-place shielding against GCRs.

------
dgemm
Huh, I was a summer student with DEAP back in probably 2006. Exciting that
they are now on the verge of what they've been working towards all these
years.

